# Petricia Petitbon



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I just bought her album _Amoureuses_ on Deutsche Grammophon. Will be listening to it soon. Anyone else have it? I know there are a couple Petitbon fans here


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

nefigah said:


> I know there are a couple Petitbon fans here


She's stupendous, and you'll enjoy that CD! I think her version of the Queen of Night's aria on that album is electrifying. There's a videoclip of her making the recording here:

Petibon - Queen of Night


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

There are only two words I would use to describe her. unfortunately I'd get bleeped for using either of them on TC! Of course both of them are very possitive!

Elgarian Knows what I mean! we've been here before!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

PostMinimalist said:


> Elgarian Knows what I mean! we've been here before!


Indeed we have, and that's all part of the pleasure. _Vive La Petibon!_


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Thought I would update by saying this CD is indeed amazing, and everyone should get it 

And I imagine I'd agree with those two unspoken words...


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Pettibon is superb.........especially if you can watch her perform!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

classidaho said:


> Pettibon is superb.........especially if you can watch her perform!


So let's do that, one more time:

Régnez plaisirs et jeux


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

OK, watched/listened again.....with and without sound. Enjoyable both ways, but 'sound' definetly wins


----------

